# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Чайно-кофейный сервиз 29 предметов

## bosya2929

Продам новый чайно-кофейный сервиз 29 предметов.Очень красивый и нежный. Цена 300 грн.Живёт в районе Малиновского рынка

----------


## bosya2929

Ап

----------


## Морская

Небось подарили на свадьбу? У нас таких ненужных нужностей 3 штуки)

----------


## bosya2929

Ап

----------


## bosya2929

ап

----------


## Инженерчег

> Небось подарили на свадьбу? У нас таких ненужных нужностей 3 штуки)


  Так продавайте, зачем квартиру захламлять ненужным.

----------


## bosya2929

fg

----------


## bosya2929

ап

----------

